# What edge joining technique is best?



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am going to be constructing a bench soon, and I need some help. I have some mdf core plywood that I may want to utilize, but it may not work. My thoughts are to use a spline as shown below. My question is, the panel is 8' long, so should I use a slot cutting bit to get the groove in the correct position the full length, or just set up a jig to run the plywood through the table saw? My next question would be, is MDF strong and stable enough to not swell at this edge? This would cause there to be a ridge that would form where the hardwood meets the ply. Any suggestions would be great. If MDF isnt going to work, I will find some veneer core plywood. Thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can just use glue and clamps and cauls to secure the edging. No need for a spline or a joint bit. With the wood out at the front end, you may need some thin shims under the cauls to get good alignment.












 







.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> You can just use glue and clamps and cauls to secure the edging. No need for a spline or a joint bit. With the wood out at the front end, you may need some thin shims under the cauls to get good alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jkline805 said:


> I am going to be constructing a bench soon, and I need some help. I have some mdf core plywood that I may want to utilize, but it may not work. My thoughts are to use a spline as shown below. My question is, the panel is 8' long, so should I use a slot cutting bit to get the groove in the correct position the full length, or just set up a jig to run the plywood through the table saw? My next question would be, is MDF strong and stable enough to not swell at this edge? This would cause there to be a ridge that would form where the hardwood meets the ply. Any suggestions would be great. If MDF isnt going to work, I will find some veneer core plywood. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 32763


 
Hi - Just for grins here's another option
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...es/bit_edgeband_ogee.html#edge_banding_anchor

Just put the tongue on the wood, not the ply:yes:

I don't see any reason your method won't work. I'm sure some will be along to say just glue. In your situation, I wouldn't trust it, not that I don't trust the glue, I don't trust the MDF:blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jkline805 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So the cauls would be used perpendicular to the edge joint? Then use shims to massage the hardwood into position for perfect alignment? The plan is to use Alder, and the edging will probably be 2 1/2" wide. I assume my best bet would be to plane the edging to the same thickness as the ply and then attempt to get it aligned nearly flush so there would be minimal sanding required. I have never really worked with Alder before, but I assume it will sand fairly easily if I have some high spots?


That's the procedure. You should get very good alignment. The glue bond will be very strong, and you will find that out after you try it.












 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

What CMan is saying is really all the you need. The glue (TB-II or TB-III) is stronger than the wood.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Hard to beat a test sample......sort of fun as well.

Glue representative pcs together.....making them long enough to validate....then after dry,smack the livin daylights out of it with a BFH.If time allows....do the same glue-up and throw the test pce out in the yard,then after a few days/week....do the hammer test.

Heck,anytime you make a glue-up or stain/paint/clear something,save some drops or scraps from the project and toss them out in the yard.No special documenting,spreadsheets,ect....nope,just throw'm in the yard and see what happens.BW


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the glue-spline detail in your drawing. It is, after all, the edge of a bench and will have to support a lot of weight depending on who sits on it! Glue is strong but the weak link is the core of the MDF which can pull out if stressed too much. The spline more than doubles the glued surface area.

If you do decide to simply butt it and glue it, make sure you get full coverage on both faces. 

Bret


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

??????? This post showed up under New Posts today???

George 

PS, I do miss Cabinetman


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

GeorgeC said:


> ??????? This post showed up under New Posts today???
> 
> George
> 
> PS, I do miss Cabinetman


Yeah....Whats up with that???


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

My hunch: 
Someone posted spam in a new post in this old thread, and the moderators caught and deleted the post, making it appear as if nothing happened. The thread showed up as New for @GeorgeC due to the timing. Sometimes I click on a bunch of New threads in tabs for reading one-by-one, and by the time I get to one of them, a spam thread has already been deleted by the moderators.

RELATED: 
I wish to extend major jumbo big kudos to the moderators for keeping the forums clean of spam by deleting unwanted posts. Their reaction times are faster than a table saw kickback.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Old post gives something to do...


----------

